# frozen chicks ?



## gecko geek (Aug 2, 2009)

right just woundering who feeds chicks to there snakes and if there as good as feeding mice/rats 

please let me know


----------



## jim041 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Nope!!*

nope rodents only , instead of rotating between doc and rats ect i use rats /mice/hamsters of varying sizes , you may end up with a snake that will only take docs !! not a good road to go down ! but then some do some dont ! i feed docs to my beardies ....:2thumb:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

gecko geek said:


> right just woundering who feeds chicks to there snakes and if there as good as feeding mice/rats
> 
> please let me know


they are all about the same in terms of nutritional value,
when a snake is feeding on chicks their excrements smell 10times worse when its had a chick in comparison to a rat

IMO theres no point feeding chicks unless your snake wont take mice rats or multis etc although chicks are usually 10times cheaper


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

a varied diet is always good, i use chicks for many of mine probably around every 4th feed.

and their poo really isn't that bad afterwards!

chicks have lots of calcium in their feet, so its a good calcium boost.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my adult corns love them.

i feed them every 3rd or 4th feed and i cant smell any difference.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I use them regularly, at about 15% of the price of a rat they're great value. There's no real difference nutritionally and the bad smelling poo is a loads of rubbish in my experience.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## gecko geek (Aug 2, 2009)

if they are just same it makes me think why dont people feed chicks as they are only 10p i no some snakes do need rats as of there saize but things like corns and stuff


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Because they're imbeciles.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

gecko geek said:


> if they are just same it makes me think why dont people feed chicks as they are only 10p i no some snakes do need rats as of there saize but things like corns and stuff


Because for many years it was said they had a lot less nutiritonal value than 
mice, rats etc.. often this information was given to new reptile owners by pet 
shops for obvious reasons, nice profit on their home reared frozen mice :bash: 

Ive used chicks to feed my snakes for nearly a decade now, not solely chicks
because variety is the spice of life, but it does them no harm, infact my
snakes always looked healthier when they had chicks.

Be warned though, some snakes do get addicted to chicks, especially in my 
experience cornsnakes and the like, and they turn their noses up at anything else

I buy a box of 250 for a fiver from a local pet food supplier, sure he pays more 
than that for them, but whenever I phone he says he has a glut of them, as its
what his frozen rodent suppliers charge as ice packs..

The smell from feeding chicks is noticeble different but not overly offencive, but
it does seem to be a lot more 'wet' than if feeding a mouse.


----------

